# Glasgow golf course



## diane.jsmith (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi! I tried looking for a thread on Glasgow golf courses and couldn’t find one.
I’m visiting Glasgow later this year and trying to decide where to have a game. I’m curious to see if anyone here has played in Glasgow and can refer me any website where I can have an idea of the golf course before visiting the city. Thanks!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a web site for Glasgow Golf Courses.....

Golf Courses in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Davis (Sep 12, 2007)

There are more than thirty golf courses in Glasgow and I have played at the Rouken Glen Golf Glasgow, which is situated in Eastwood. It is a well-maintained parkland course with wooded features suitable for all abilities. It has 18 holes. You can have a virtual tour of the Golf Course on Rouken Glen Golf Glasgow Deaconsbank Golf Courses glasgow. You can communicate with other players who play at Rouken Glen Golf Course and arrange games.


----------



## puttputtputt (Sep 24, 2007)

:dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## hardandlow (Oct 6, 2007)

Haggs Castle is a decent course and will make you welcome.


----------

